# how to activate santander totta debit card



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

the next step to moving to algarve is opening a bank account, which we have done with santander totta, when we were there last week, account is open and we are back home and have now received PIN and card, but struggling to understand how to activate them, the contact numbers etc are only in Portuguese, other than waiting till we are back over and going to the branch, any ideas how we activate them in scotland?
thanks


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

My bank (not Santander Totta) allows me to activate a new card through its online banking system - do you have online banking yet?


----------



## Weebobsgrampa (Apr 15, 2017)

haha not yet, cant activate it as the bank dont have my mobile number which i need as well as tax number, which i do have, think i will phone the branch tomorrow as they wee very good, i can add mobile number and ask about activation

thanks


----------

